# How much does it cost Audi to CPO a car?



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been looking at a few Audis and am sort of stunned at how much CPO adds to a car. The stealerships give the usual buzz...it takes time and cost to fix up the car.
The reality that I see is that they have to check these off-lease cars anyways. They go through it and make sure that everything is in perfect working order. They have to for a lease return. Things that aren't are covered either by charges to the leaseholder or the manufacturer's warranty. Basically, they would have to do this anyways.
The other component of CPO is a two year added warranty that covers 'some' things. For example, a clutch is not covered by it. These aftermarket warranties for two years can be bought for $2-3k. The dealership gets a much lower price than this on the CPO car.
I'm wondering if anyone knows a concrete amount that Audi pays for this. It seems that adding a 2 year limited warranty to a car jacks the price five grand and most dealers do this to all of their cars. It's a complete rip off.


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: How much does it cost Audi to CPO a car? (forumname)*

CPO's are very expensive.
The average cost is anywhere from 1500-1800 just for the CPO that has to be paid to Audi. Techs get paid ~350 for 300 point inspection.
Minimum cost of almost 2 grand just in expenses as a dealer, and that's *before* you fix anything.
Tires and brakes are the most expensive. Audi requires at least 50% pad life or they have to be changed. All services must be up to date and complete. 
I'd certify a car for that reason alone. And you usually get some special finance 2.9/3.9 from time to time as well. 
No hype. Audi has a great CPO program



_Modified by aeroforce1 at 12:01 PM 2/15/2010_


----------

